# Shocking video, one of the worst I've seen....



## diggingdogfarm (May 21, 2013)

:icon_eek:

I stumbled on this little disaster last night!!!
Three teaspoons of cure #1 for ~2 pounds of beef.
Pure Craziness!!!!
Amazingly, the reviews are overwhelmingly thumbs-up!!!!!
VERY bad information!!!!!!

What do you think?

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]

~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (May 21, 2013)

Guess that's why he's called "Ballistic BBQ"!!!!


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

I didn't watch the whole video but he's curing beef not pork and basically using a sugar cure....What'd he do wrong?


----------



## s2k9k (May 21, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> :icon_eek:
> 
> I stumbled on this little disaster last night!!!
> *Three teaspoons of cure #1 for ~2 pounds of beef.
> ...






FWIsmoker said:


> I didn't watch the whole video but he's curing beef not pork and basically using a sugar cure....*What'd he do wrong?*



You should only use 1 tsp cure#1 for 5 lbs meat!

So he used over 6 times what he should have!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 21, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I didn't watch the whole video but he's curing beef not pork and basically using a sugar cure....What'd he do wrong?



Well, I did watch the whole video and I do know that he's curing beef and not pork, but that's irrelevant!!!!!!!
Did you read what I typed above?



DiggingDogFarm said:


> Three teaspoons of cure #1 for ~2 pounds of *beef*.




~Martin


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

Oh i see, could be he meant to say TQ?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 21, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Oh i see, could be he meant to say TQ?



I seriously doubt it, but if he did it would still be an egregious error!!!


~Martin


----------

